# Extended secret agent



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. The extended secret agent is an amazing quality slingshot????


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

got a looped tuber version coming today.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s cool tag let us know how it works for u ;-)


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

hoggy said:


> got a looped tuber version coming today.


really liking it, it's a nice shooter.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The extended secret agent is a blast to shoot. I put 1632 tubes on and 1/4 steel ammo to shoot paper index cards. I sometimes cut the index cards in half to help me concentrate on the small target.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

hoggy said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > got a looped tuber version coming today.


1st bull with the Secret Agent Extended and the 2nd time shooting it, hoggy wild.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thats awesome hoggy


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello Tag hope all is going well , been a while . Just ordered a tuber version tonight look forward to giving it a go in the backyard. Happy Thanks Giving .


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Love this style of slingshot. I have one simular which I got off eBay rigged it up with looped 1632 and shoot 8mm steel, one of my most accurate setup. Wish more makers would include this style in the line up


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s great to hear from you Namazu I hope you enjoy your new shooter as much as I do. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family also.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Excellent slingshot!! My new favorite. I have 3 TTF and each has different handsets for comparison. Extremely fun and accurate.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome Cass


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

Just received my extended secret agent in the mail, and I, too, am really enjoying it. The fun factor is off the charts! It came with grey bands. I really like them; wonder where I could get more.


----------

